# unidentified network no internet access



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

I am getting this message on my laptop for cable modem hookup as well as for my wireless saying unidentified network no internet access have tried a million different things don't know what to do??please help


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi, i've had a similar issue in Win7. I've found that manually setting the Default Gateway can sometimes help. So, do you know the address of the computer/router/hub that the computer is connected to? If so:

- Open Network and sharing center.
- Click "Change adapter settings" on the left hand pane
- Double click on the adapter (the cable line ethernet adapter)
- In the networking tab double click IPv4 Settings
- Change the radio button to "Use the following IP address"
- Set the default gateway to the address of the computer/router/hub that you're tunneling through

If this works you should get the "is this network public/home/private" message pop up. At the least then you should be able to diagnose the issue. If the problem persists ensure that you can get a web connection through the router, (make sure all the "internet" lights are on on the router to show that things are working on that end). And then try and "diagnose" the issue through the networking and sharing centre.

If the problem persists please post back for more help.

Cheers,
Jamey

Oh and if you don't know the router/hub/etc.'s IP address (the thing you need to set the default gateway as) then post back and we'll find the best way for you to do that.


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

i do not know which ip address my cable modem uses..how would i find that out thanks and i appreciate the help:smile:


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi again, there's a few different ways. First off can you clarify the exact hardware set up for us? From my assumption I'm guessing you're going from pc->Cable modem via ethernet cable then from cable modem to a phone line or ADSL line of some sort?

Firstly, we'll check ipconfig (that's the easiest way to spot an issue):
- Click the start orb, type cmd.exe press enter (You may have to run it with administrator privelages)
- In the command prompt type:

```
ipconfig /all
```
and press enter.
- Copy the output and paste it in your next post.
- Or look through the list for the adapter being used and check the default gateway, we'd expect a value similar to "192.168.1.1" (Where the last two values can differ).

Secondly, have you been able to connect a computer to the internet successfully via the cable modem you are using?

If so, then the easiest way to verify the settings would be;
- Connect to the internet via that computer, run IPconfig /all as described above, and then use the same default gateway and netmask in the new computer to the network.

Depending on your hardware set up you may be having issues with the ISP or on the other side of the modem...

So once you have an address for the modem (from ipconfig) try and connect to it to see if you can change/edit any settings (type the ip address into a browser, and see what comes up, you might want to try and re-set up the internet connection via that modem)...

If all else fails post back with the exact hardware spec, the modem make and model may also be useful (because we can then check good old google for what the default gateway should be for that modem)...

No worries, we'll do our best to get it sorted,
Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : springston-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-9A-6D-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4ce7:54d7:775a:463%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 11:00:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 29, 2012 1:09:22 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 309336580
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E2-30-03-00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c6f:d562:6691:1d34%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 1:24:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 1:25:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890910
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E2-30-03-00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F061E826-012E-41C5-8C49-FDA0C1993120}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:28f4:c80a:5906:9e48(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::28f4:c80a:5906:9e48%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{D6F3872D-0155-4CD5-A29A-48E2C4063CB2}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\windows\system32>


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

this is what i get when im hooked up to the modem under ipconfig .and yea it worked for a few days on the cable modem then i began to get the message unidentified network no internet access


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving thread to the networking forum for better results. 
The IP Config file shows that you have the wireless enabled as well as the wired connection. If you want to connect wired, you may want to disable or turn off the Wireless. 
Go to Start/Search and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP IPV4)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD *icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator* In the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect Try unchecking/disabling the *IPv6 *in the network properties. And please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /release
Windows IP Configuration
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c6f:d562:6691:1d34%10
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F061E826-012E-41C5-8C49-FDA0C1993120}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /release
Windows IP Configuration
An error occurred while releasing interface Local Area Connection : An address h
as not yet been associated with the network endpoint.
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /flushdns
Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /renew
Windows IP Configuration
An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 : The sy
stem cannot find the file specified.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c6f:d562:6691:1d34%10
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
C:\windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : springston-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c6f:d562:6691:1d34%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 5:57:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 5:57:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890910
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E2-30-03-00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F061E826-012E-41C5-8C49-FDA0C1993120}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\windows\system32>


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

and still getting the same thing unidentified network no internet access


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please try the following suggestions:

Run the Network Troubleshooter tool from your Windows 7 computer.
Using the Network troubleshooter in Windows 7

You might want to visit Realtek site and download then install the latest Wi-Fi driver.
Realtek

What type of Security Software are you using?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1


You have a Loopback Adapter installed. Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt.msc* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrato*r. In the *Device Manager*, open up* Network Adapters*, Right click the *Loopback Adapter* and choose *Uninstall*.


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

loopback adapter?? when im under network adapters the only thing i see is atheros ethernet controller and realtek wireless lan????


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

For some reason when i run diagnostics it says default gateway not found or unavailable???


----------



## lagatitahermosa (May 27, 2012)

then the other is saying troubleshooting couldnt identify the problem


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, the ipconfig result shows that your pc is not picking up a default gateway on the lan adapter. Can i ask; is the modem the same one you were connected to wirelessly?

If it is then change the default gateway for the lan adapter as I described in my first post to 192.168.1.1 and make sure the IP address is set to something starting with "192.168.1.*" (Possibly 192.168.1.101) and the netmask is "255.255.255.0"...

If it isn't then we need to ascertain what the address of the modem is on the network, if you have another PC plug it into the modem and see if you can find its ip address.

I have no idea why the default gateway wouldn't be set but I'm fairly certain it should be, it could be something to do with the fact that you were hooked up to both a wired and wireless network which could have come from the same adapter? but that depends again on the exact hardware setup.

If that still has no affect then it could be a hardware issue, we'll go down that road when we get there... But if you want to jump ahead the best things to do are: Ensure the ethernet adapter or motherboard drivers (and bios if you're confident doing that) are up to date. Then if you have access to a means of checking an ethernet port (another computer with an ethernet port and ping should do the job) then do that.

Sorry about the difficulty in diagnosing this issue, it's a little irregular.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are connecting to two different networks. You only mention a cable modem not a router. Do you also have a wifi router?

Wireless is correct but since you are using a wired connection which is faster Windows will use it first.

Problem with your wired connection is you never set the gateway entry when configuring the routers dhcp scope. This is why you have no internet connection.

Solution is to logon to your router at 192.168.100.1, go into the routers dhcp server and set the gateway entry [192.169.100.1] and a ipv4 [you only list ipv6] dns entry which can be the same as the gateway.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-9A-6D-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4ce7:54d7:775a:463%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.*1*.101(Preferred) *<----looks like you are attached to a neighbors network which doesn't alllow you access*
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 11:00:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 29, 2012 1:09:22 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 *<---- contains gateway*
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 309336580
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-E2-30-03-00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-B3-A3-A1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c6f:d562:6691:1d34%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.*100*.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 1:24:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 28, 2012 1:25:16 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : *<---- contains no gateway*
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1

*No ipv4 dns servers listed*


----------

